# Favorite bass player



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Had to be done, just to celebrate the new sub-forum.

I listed a few in another string, but I would have to say ..........


*Chris Squire.*

He and Alan White took be to places I didn't think a band could go. Truly amazing. And sorely missed.

But honorable mention to Geddy and Paul and Flea and a few others.

Yours?


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

For overall feel and enjoyment of his playing it's got to be John Paul Jones. For me, he's a huge part of what made Zep so amazing.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Geddy Lee, plays bass with one hand, bass pedals with his feet, a synth with his other hand and sings at the same time....


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Paul McCartney, Dusty Hill, Michael Rhodes.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Victor wooden. 

Mike from phish 

Sting knows a thing or two.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Hard to pick one. Marcus Miller comes to mind. Other than his outerworldly chops, his touch is so smooth and clean with no fret noise. I love that about his sound.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Some good ones already listed.

No list would be complete without this guy, though.










Mr. James Jamerson. He invented a lot of what we now take for granted.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Charles Mingus for the double bass


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2017)

@Lola this young lady should inspire you


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2017)

there's a lot of u-tube wonders out there too.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Gotta give a second to James Jamerson.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Chris Squire, John Entwistle, Larry Taylor


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Matt Freeman of Rancid is a monster.

Jaco, Geddy, Dusty Hill are favorties too.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I gained a lot of respect for guys like Jimbo Wallace (Reverend Horton Heat) when I was learning rockabilly. Upright bass is a tough instrument to play, and some of those guys rock the crap out of them. Not to mention dancing with them, dancing on them, etc.


----------



## oldfartatplay (May 22, 2017)

Peter Cruickshank, Richie McCracken, Dusty Hill, Roly Greenway


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Victor Wooten is amazing, definitely a master of the instrument but his playing doesn't grab me the same way as JPJ. I see Dusty Hill has been mentioned a few times... can't say I get that one either .. he suits the band but honestly I'm sure that lots of players could fill that slot and nothing would change.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

That changed and evolved with time as I grew up.

Started with Sir Paul McCartney, to John Paul Jones, to Rudy Sarzo, to Steve Harris, Cliff burton, Sting, ect ect.... there are so many great bass players out there...

Hard to pick...


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

Chris Squire
Geddy Lee
Paul McCartney
James Jamerson
Pino Palladino
Tony Levin
Jaco Pastorius
Donald "Duck" Dunn
Carole Kaye

Honourable mention would be Paul Webb (Talk Talk).


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Boogieman said:


> Chris Squire
> Geddy Lee
> Paul McCartney
> James Jamerson
> ...


Can't believe I forgot Carole Kaye.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> @Lola this young lady should inspire you


That's Tal Wilkenfield! I love her! Been a fan of hers for a couple of years!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> Some good ones already listed.
> 
> No list would be complete without this guy, though.
> 
> ...


Miller and Jamerson were my first thoughts. I don't think anyone can groove like JJ.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

laristotle said:


> there's a lot of u-tube wonders out there too.


This guy has got a groove or two.


----------



## luker0 (Apr 18, 2017)

If i had to pick one it would be Tony Levin hands down. 

He can play in any style, has all the chops and has recorded with more people than I can count. 

Oh and the freak plays Stick as well 

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

John Entwistle was the first time I could really hear and focus on bass, followed closely by Squire. They remain among my favourites. 

As much as I loved Zep, I never really 'heard' JPJ much. Only when I started playing some Zep covers did I really dig and listen to what he was doing. What Is And What Should Never Be is one of my favourite songs to play....what the bass is doing has almost nothing to do with the rest of the song, but fits so perfectly. And The Lemon Song, oh my....jaw dropping. It does seem to me he was busier on that second album than at any other point in their catalogue, in terms of showing off chops.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Sir Paul, Entwistle, JPJ, Squire. How about Roger Hodgson?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I also forgot Jack Bruce and Tommy Shannon.

Also, Bazil Donovan played some killer bass lines with Blue Rodeo over the years. Hasn't Hit Me Yet is one of my favorites of his.


----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

Les Claypool from Primus is awesome.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Well he's already been mentioned but Sting referred to him as "the governor" when it comes to bass, Sir Paul.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

The two first bassman I ever noticed in a band when I started to listening to some music where.

*Kris Novoselic:*






*Mike Dirnt:*






Then *Les Claypool* jump' in! I wasn't ready for that at all! At start, I was sure that was some creepy circus music.






After that, I started to notice and pay attention to the other members of a band. Now, there's alot of bassplayer I like.

Alex Webster, Joe Dart, Paul McCartney, Nick Schendzielos to name a few.
If you want to see someone with a funky right hand technic and want to have a good laugh, have a look at Schendzielos' videos over youtube:


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Frenchy99 said:


> That changed and evolved with time as I grew up.
> 
> Started with Sir Paul McCartney, to John Paul Jones, to Rudy Sarzo, to Steve Harris, Cliff burton, Sting, ect ect.... there are so many great bass players out there...
> 
> *Hard to pick...*


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

I would say most pro players can slap the crap out of their basses, so I won't use that as a credential. Most amazing players have been mentioned, I will add Louis Johnson RIP, Bernard Edwards RIP, and Bootsy Collins. 

Hey did anyone mention Flea? Give some props for bringing the funk mainstream!

Sent from my SM-G386W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

Carol Kaye and Geezer Butler


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

NoTalentHack said:


> Les Claypool from Primus is awesome.


I love, love Primus! My oldest son got me hooked on them! They are totally bad ass!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2017)

Lola said:


> I love, love Primus!


Another reason to post one of my fav video.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

luker0 said:


> If i had to pick one it would be Tony Levin hands down.
> 
> He can play in any style, has all the chops and has recorded with more people than I can count.
> 
> ...


+1 for Tony


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Bruce took Geddy to the Entwistle Cafe for some Fish and Walrus.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

A lot of great players mentioned, but John Paul Jones was the first to come mind. As a teenager, he rocked my world and even though I'm almost tired of Led Zeppelin now, his bass lines still seem fresh.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

John Paul Jones
James Jamerson
Carol Kaye


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I was a big Pat Travers fan in the 80s. I really like the rhythm section of Mars Cowling and Tommy Alderidge.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Chris Squire was such an amazing musician! Take the time to listen to his own album Fish Out of Water sometime, beyond his lifelong contributions to Yes. Since their tour is coming to Canada I was inspired to go way back into their catalogue and the bass lines in this gem from the second album are amazing. He had so many other memorable lead bass parts but this one just jumped out at me when I heard it again, and to think he sang the high harmonies simultaneously! The video is interesting, to see them so young,(but not the driving though!)I'm thinking a chauffeur soon after added to their longevity as a group!

[video]


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

To add another monster: Doug Johns. Check out the album "Pocket fulla nasty". I couldn't find the song "Knutso" which is killer funk with a knock me out sax solo.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2017)

leftysg said:


> Chris Squire was such an amazing musician! Take the time to listen to his own album Fish Out of Water


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2017)

Found this

5. Yours Is No Disgrace -- Beat-Club 1971 20:10
6. All Good People (Take 1) -- Beat-Club 1971 31:15
7. All Good People (Take 2) -- Beat-Club 1971 35:10
8. All Good People (Take 3) -- Beat-Club 1971 39:00


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

laristotle said:


>


So cool...Chris Kinda looked like a Van Halen brother dontcha think? And that Fireglo Ricky inspired me to get my first bass, an El Degas copy with a Yammy amp. Wish I still had them!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

laristotle said:


> Found this
> 
> 5. Yours Is No Disgrace -- Beat-Club 1971 20:10
> 6. All Good People (Take 1) -- Beat-Club 1971 31:15
> ...


Musicianship at its finest!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

That Mark Knopfler guitar stories thread last night reminded me how much I like John Illsley 's bass playing


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> That Mark Knopfler guitar stories thread last night reminded me how much I like John Illsley 's bass playing


Yes me too. Plus, he always seemed like a cool guy.


----------



## losch79 (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm a big fan of John Myung, Billy Sheehan and John Paul Jones.


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

Geddy and Chris Squire!


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

John Entwistle was a badass. McCartney is also brilliant!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I forgot to mention Geezer Butler !

Man did that guy influence me !!! Crazy bass line and you should see him live !!!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

This guy, while not much of a technical player, certainly was a prankster and performed many crazy stunts. Some of the things he did to Ruben .......


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Aerosmith's Tom Hamilton. The bass line to Sweet Emotions is just plain groove.
Also Jim Henman of April Wine.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Billy Cox should be added to this list.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Aston Barrett from The Wailers


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Alex said:


> Hard to pick one. Marcus Miller comes to mind. Other than his outerworldly chops, his touch is so smooth and clean with no fret noise. I love that about his sound.


+1 for Marcus Miller


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

... In agreement with most of y'all, except for a few which shall remain nameless.
My fav's which come to mind are, of course, Jamerson, Dunn, Barrett, and Rocco Prestia. Also Marcus Miller and various slappers, (as long as they don't stray from the rhythm section for too long), and some Salsa bassists, who's names I wouldn't know how to spell.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I have no doubt he's already been mentioned, but I love Victor Wooten. Learned a lot of new names working through this thread though. Time to listen to some "new" (probably old) music.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Canada's own Alain Caron.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Did we forget this guy? Pino Palladino, one of the most proficient hired guns out there. Pretty broad resume .....


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

In my younger days I loved Jaco, but he is the past, and he did not work well with others which is why he is gone. For me Sawa is my absolute favorite. She somehow becomes visible and not a shadow of Reno, Toki, and Yoshi. She isnt fancy, but she grooves down so well, I just enjoy her playing so much. She doesnt take over, she isnt irrelevant, she just holds the groove together...........


----------



## Halifax_Groove (Mar 20, 2018)

cboutilier said:


> Paul McCartney, Dusty Hill, Michael Rhodes.



I also like Dusty Hill...(see my avatar)


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Favorite ? 

Hummm... tough one... 

Myself !!!


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Back when I played bass my favorites were Jaco, Stuart Hamm, Les Claypool, Billy Sheehan and Geddy Lee. But my favorite of all to play along with was Mark King of Level 42.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

No love for Dave LaRue? For shame.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## NorlinNorm (Dec 31, 2016)

GARY LEE WEINRIB


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Dave Pegg

Les Claypool


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

The Voice Of Rock..............Mr Glen Hughes



Plus Tony Franklin has done some great work


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I've seen several of the greats mentioned here: Jaco Pastorius in his prime, Chris Squire, John Entwhistle. But I would have to say my favorite bass player is my friend and former bandmate, Joel Sacks. He's played in Philip Sayce's band, Gaye DeLorme, and others. I could always count on him to hit just the right note at the right time.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

nkjanssen said:


> Without getting into the whole "who played on what" debate, I'll go with James Jamerson and Carol Kaye. I've always maintained that learning as much of Motown catalog as you can is excellent training for any aspiring bass player.


I think Bob Babbitt should also be added as far as the "who played on what" of Motown. Awesome player.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Halifax_Groove said:


> I also like Dusty Hill...(see my avatar)


I couldn't afford a signature so I bought a Squire SCPB instead.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Morkolo said:


> Back when I played bass my favorites were Jaco, Stuart Hamm, Les Claypool, Billy Sheehan and Geddy Lee. But my favorite of all to play along with was Mark King of Level 42.


I saw Stu Hamm play an amazing solo at a Vai concert. You gotta know that's gotta be an interesting solo in that environment, just to stand out in the assault of 64th notes from Steve.


----------



## lexx (Feb 26, 2009)

In no particular order Sting, Sir Paul and Sean Hurley.


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> Some good ones already listed.
> 
> No list would be complete without this guy, though.
> 
> ...


That's exactly right. James was the man, the first name that came to my mind. Let's not forget Carol Kaye, the session queen of Los Angeles. And Duck Dunn.

I once played a couple freelance gigs with a bass player who was all over the neck at all times, as if he was playing a perpetual solo. The second time we worked together, I implored him to find the groove and stay with it. He had never heard of James Jamerson. I was appalled, but not surprised.


----------



## Bob Lawrason (Mar 5, 2017)

For pure groove - I like Stu Cook (CCR) Jim Clench (April Wine) Boz Burrell (Bad Company)


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2019)

Carol teaching Gene Simmons


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Whoever is in our band at the time.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

^^ A whole lotta great talent coming out of Eastern Europe these days.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2019)




----------

